
Hiring staff in India may not be worth it - yubrew
http://venturebeat.com/2007/07/03/hiring-staff-in-india-no-longer-worth-it/
======
rams
The comments on Munjal's post are far more insightful and revealing than the
post itself - this is not uncommon with blog posts. Please read those as well.

Here's the one left by Srini Ramakrishnan "Companies looking for top talent
can't also afford to enjoy the advantages of cost arbitrage. If you are truly
looking for top talent, you hire the best you can find, where ever they are.
They will always have the option to relocate to the US or similar wage band
country, and hence they aren't going to come cheap.

What works for code factories doesn't necessarily apply for boutique product
companies."

I think that sums it up pretty well

------
juwo
bogus story.

In Bangalore, IT salaries range from $200 per month to $2K per month. So how
can they be 75% of Valley salaries?

The real truth is - the good engineers prefer to work for the branded
companies. InfoSys, Wipro, Google, Microsoft.

Everyone else may join a startup for a short while, with the hope of
leveraging a good job at the branded companies.

~~~
eposts
You might want to check Manjuls blog about this story.
<http://munjal.typepad.com/recognizing_deven/2007/04/episode_26_indi.html>

He is not making it up. He is talking about the best engineers that he could
recruit for his startup in India.

~~~
sudhirc
Probably he is looking for cheap labour. IIT/REC people always prefer startup
so i cannot believe his statement about them. In fact he is not able to sell
his dreams to them.

------
far33d
It might be getting expensive, but they have a lot of really talented
programmers there - and we don't have enough here and the government won't let
more of them come here.

So basically, their salaries will continue to rise until they are in parity
with similarly skilled Americans.

